# Guter 20" Reifen



## walter021 (18. August 2010)

Hi,

da bmx ja mit 20" bestückt sind habt ihr hier sicher die meiste erfahrung und ahnung

an meinem mountainskyver sind schwalbe "moe joe" (kennt ihr die??) verbaut, mit denen ich aber nicht wirklich zufrieden bin. mir fehlt da allgemein ein wenig grip.

vom MTB her bin ich immer "nobby nic" gefahren, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war. den gibts aber leider nicht in 20".


könnt ihr da eine passende alternative empfehlen?


er sollte guten grip auf forststraßen und vor allem im gras haben und nicht zu schwer sein. dafür muss er keinen guten rollwiederstand haben und nicht "schnell" sein, da ich eh nur abwärts fahre


----------



## RISE (18. August 2010)

Für Waldböden und Gras würde ich einen etwas gröberen Dirtreifen empfehlen. Fly Ruben, Odyssey Knobby Aitken, Primo Dirtmonster (günstig und gut), Duo. Sind recht einschlägige Reifen mit denen du nicht viel falsch machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (18. August 2010)

Wobei ich noch nie etwas so grobstolliges, wie den "nobby nic" im BMX-Bereich gesehen habe. Imho gehen die von Rise genannten Reifen dann doch eher so in Richtung "moe joe".


----------



## AerO (18. August 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Primo Dirtmonster.



mit v-monster hinten beste reifencombo wo gibt. hab leider letztens gehört, dass es den dirtmonster nicht mehr geben soll. bestätigt sich das gerücht?


----------



## walter021 (18. August 2010)

allgemein erstmals danke für eure antworten



Hertener schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch nie etwas so grobstolliges, wie den "nobby nic" im BMX-Bereich gesehen habe. Imho gehen die von Rise genannten Reifen dann doch eher so in Richtung "moe joe".


 
hmm, das wundert mich. ihr bmx'ler fährt doch auch ab und zu recht steile hänge im gelände runter wo ihr viel grip braucht, damit es euch nicht das rad wegreißt, oder täusche ich mich da? (sorry, falls ich da grad völlig daneben liege)


habe mir grad die reifen die rise empfohlen hat durchgesehen und von denen war keiner grobstölliger als der "moe joe" (wobei man das anhand der bilder wohl nicht so gut beurteilen kann)

weiß sonst noch einer einen grobstolligen reifen? (richtung nobby nic)


----------



## Hertener (19. August 2010)

Ja, ich würde mal sagen, dass Du mit Deiner Einschätzung daneben liegst. 
Imho ist BMX in erster Linie Freestyle, lässt sich aber in folgende Kategorien aufteilen:

- Flatland [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFUeR2Ek0R4"]YouTube- BMX Flatland Quickspin[/nomedia]

- Dirt [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO17rm1aSvQ"]YouTube- BMX Dirt contest : Lords of dirt 09[/nomedia]

- Park [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjTGoOeHGpY"]YouTube- Daniel Dhers Wins BMX Park - 2009 Toyota Challenge - SLC Dew Tour[/nomedia]

- Street [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM9mvoPOEOo"]YouTube- Federal BMX - Paris[/nomedia]

- Race [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ8JVc-l6u0"]YouTube- BMX RACE - Denis Teullet[/nomedia]


Und wie Du siehst, sind selbst bei Race und Dirt die Fahrbahnen gut befestigt.


----------



## newbeehopper (22. August 2010)

Meine Empfehlung:

a) Schwalbe Jumpin´Jack: Grobstollig, bis 4.5 Bar, 2.10, sitzt extrem fest im Felgenbett, auch bei verkackter Landung, ideal für Dirt. Fahre damit auch im Winter durch Matsch und Wald, für vorne und hinten!
Sind recht billig, ab 16.90 / Stk.
Nachteil: Hohes Gewicht (790g / Stk.)

b) Vorne: Flybikes Ruben 2.25, max. 7.5 Bar, 670g
    Hinten: Demolition Baja 2.15, max 7.5 Bar, 630g
Recht leicht, wg. hohem Luftdruck geringer Rollwiderstand, keine Durchschläge auf die Felge. Hammermäßige, fast bollonartige Optik!
Nachteil: Der Baja paßt bei einigen Rahmen hinten nicht rein.

greetz


----------



## Flatpro (5. September 2010)

und englisch konnte herr sarrazin dann wohl auch nicht...


----------



## RISE (5. September 2010)

Geil, stimmt.


----------



## freddeinallah (19. September 2010)

Dafür würd ich dir auhc die schwalbe jumping jack empfeheln. sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber ham ordentlich grip. Ich hab noch ein kaum gebrauchtes (Fehlkauf) Paar davon im keller (20") ich würd sie dir für 12 Euro + Versand geben. Kontaktier mich falls du Interesse hast.


----------

